# 3080 FTW3 Ultra Bios?



## addyr (Feb 25, 2022)

anyone have a good bios>?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2022)

addyr said:


> anyone have a good bios>?



Why what is wrong with yours?


----------



## freeagent (Feb 25, 2022)

This should be good


----------



## outpt (Feb 25, 2022)

Sounds like a fubar is fixing to happen.


----------

